# The Circus ;)



## Eichan (Dec 2, 2015)

So, the running joke with me is that whenever I come around, the circus is in town. Even at the pet stores LOL

We have 2 dogs (Luna the puppy and Puppy, aka Smoochie Pooch, Pooches Smooches, Booty, Ninnie Monster)

2 honorary dogs that generally go with us (Leia the other puppy and Archer the porky morkie from New Yorkie)

A cat named Fou (aka, bite-y nasty, hissy spitty, Foudalicious, Foupa Doupa, Mr. Man)

A 3 legged frog named Willis (he lives in the back yard, though, so not technically mine >.>)

Nelson the Public Dog from work (he walks in parades usually, doesn't always come with us)

And then the big fish tank but that doesn't count ^¬^


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Haha that's nothing  before some of the reptiles pass away my friend Sarah lives with three Huskies, one corn snake, one chameleon, one bearded dragon and one leopard gecko. She used to have a female cat too  still the most amount of pet types I've ever seen one person has lol 

Kudos to you for taking care of that many pets though! I have one dog and one fish, and looking at my bank account it looks like it's gonna stay this way for years to come


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Very nice. I like to think I have the ark....10 cats, two dogs, four hermit crabs, one bearded dragon and one leopard gecko. 

It's a handful keeping them all, I imagine for you as well!


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

You have a nice 'collection' ha ha  

I have a lot too: one cat, three rabbits, two guinea pigs, one mouse, two hermit crabs, one gecko, one bird, one frog, and then the 50-something fish!


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

I also have a circus, my two bettas, two cats, 5 guinea pigs. a trio of female gerbils and a couple of male gerbils.


----------



## cakes488 (Dec 2, 2015)

Yes the circus is in town!
1 dog
2 cats
1 ferret
2 hamsters
2 gerbils
5 bettas


----------

